# Xyience???



## YSK (May 16, 2006)

Anyone tried this stuff, some guy at GNC (i went their with my friend, didnt want to so dont flame me  ) said this is the best one you can get, but its so expensive! anyone know any better alternatives?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 16, 2006)

if u looking for somethign liek that go for Universal's Shock Therapy(a preworkout supp with no/creatine for extra boost) and a Creatine, it can be creatine monohydrate or ethyl ester or dicreatine malate. You can get all of those in bulk powder. More bang for ur buck.


----------



## YSK (May 17, 2006)

Is there a lot of caffeine in these things, and is it the same as a nitric oxide booster or whateveR?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 17, 2006)

i wouldnt say the same as a nitric booster, but i think around 100 mg of caffeine maybe 150 mg.  You only take it on days u train so its not bad, ilike it.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

I didn't like the Xyience too much...to be honest, it made me MORE hungry...if that's even possible ! 

I like the advice given here...I think try Universal shock combined with Universal Storm (creatine)  I used the Storm last winter, and had such great results, that I am going to start using it again next week


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 18, 2006)

xyience tastes great, thats what I like about it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Isn't this a company and not a product?  I am so confused.


----------



## bigss75 (May 18, 2006)

Me too, they have blown out with the ufc and gnc contracts they have.


----------

